
Lessons from working for startups - icey
http://www.quirkey.com/blog/2010/07/29/lessons-from-working-for-startups/
======
swombat
Good article, but _please_ learn the difference between you're and your,
they're and their and there, and so on... It's actually physically painful to
read an article that manages to get almost every single one of these wrong.

